# Downhiller, Freerider, Dirter und Streeter aufgepasst!



## oldrizzo (15. Februar 2008)

Moin,

damit die Interessen des abwärtsorientierten Radsports zukünftig besser vertreten werden können und vor allem, um Interessierten eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten und Nachwuchsförderung zu betreiben, ist geplant einem in Bad Nauheim ansässigen Verein beizutreten. Mom. laufen Verhandlungen, wie die Integration der Sparte DDD (Downhill, Dirt und Dual) zu realisieren ist. Zu einigen Vertretern der Abwärtsfraktion wurden bereits Kontakte geknüpft und die Ressonanz ist durchweg positiv. 

Die Gespräche mit dem Verein führen J. Langstrof und meine Wenigkeit (B. Hallmann). Natürlich geht nichts ohne Eure Unterstützung, denn wir brauchen Mitglieder und helfende Hände. 

Daher rufe ich hier alle DH'ler, FR'ler, Dirter und Streeter, BMX'er, Enduristen, XC'ler und jeden begeisterten Radsportler auf, sich zu melden und (ganz wichtig) uns seine Mail-Addi zukommen zu lassen, damit wir Euch über neue Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden halten können.

Es bewegt sich nichts ohne Euch. Egal ob Dirtpark oder Downhill, wenn wir uns nicht als Einheit zeigen, werden wir übersehen.

Also schwingt Eure Ä.r.s.c.h.e. in die Luft und meldet Euch.

Es grüßt

der Bernd


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2008)

Hey oldrizzo,
also auf mich kannst du immer noch zählen. Ich bin längst aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und bereit für alles  

LG Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Freerider (15. Februar 2008)

bin auch dabei!!!!!           wenn mir mal jemand rechtzeitig bescheid sagt und ich nicht so zwischen tür und angel von dir bescheid bekomme        also sag mir bescheid  

greetz


----------



## bikerbitch (16. Februar 2008)

ei ella ich bin dabei nur muss man mir auch mal bescheid sagen gelle..^^

naja meldet euch wenns was neues gibt  (josh musste mir immer solche links schicken wenn ich schon voll bin..^^)


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2008)

hey, 

na, im e-mail-verteiler seit ihr ja schon mal.  die mails kommen immer, wenn es was neues gibt. wie gschrieben: haut die info an freunde raus, die nächste mail mit news zum thema kommt vermutlich nächste woche.

ride on


----------



## biasch (16. Februar 2008)

Huhu

Wie die Vorgänger schon gesagt ham...
wenn man mir früh genug bescheid sagt müsste ich in der Regel auch am Start sein


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2008)

biasch schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Wie die Vorgänger schon gesagt ham...
> wenn man mir früh genug bescheid sagt müsste ich in der Regel auch am Start sein



... und wie sagt man dir bescheid? mail-addi oder tel-nr. wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## biasch (16. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... und wie sagt man dir bescheid? mail-addi oder tel-nr. wären nicht schlecht!



Öhm wenne auf meinen Namen klickst kannst du mir doch unter "Eine E-mail an Biasch schicken"  ne E-mail schicken.... naja wieso einfach wenns auch umständlich geht 
E-mail: [email protected]
Handy: 01775763541


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2008)

hey,

eben, ich machs ja einfach. ich schicke die mails ja nicht jedem einzelnen, sondern einen newsletter an alle. und das funktioniert nicht, wenn ich die mail-funktion dieses forums hier nutze....

easy!



habe mir die daten kopiert... kannst sie wieder löschen!


----------



## biasch (16. Februar 2008)

achso sorry wusstsch net 
naja schönen samstag abend noch


----------



## Crazy Freerider (16. Februar 2008)

bikerbitch schrieb:


> ei ella ich bin dabei nur muss man mir auch mal bescheid sagen gelle..^^
> 
> naja meldet euch wenns was neues gibt  (josh musste mir immer solche links schicken wenn ich schon voll bin..^^)





na du dirt penis, musst ja nicht schreiben wenn du voll bist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (19. Februar 2008)

Sind das alle?


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Februar 2008)

...das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt!


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (19. Februar 2008)

Was´n los mit der Bikercrew aus Hessen ? Sonst keiner mehr aktiv ?


----------



## nookie#ql (23. Februar 2008)

doch könnt euch mal über icq oder mail melden 

icq  266723317
email [email protected]


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Februar 2008)

ich habe bernd auch mal geschrieben...schön mit fehler


----------



## nookie#ql (24. Februar 2008)

danke für die warnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (27. Februar 2008)

moin,

so, es gibt neues zu berichten. all die, die mir ihre e-mail adresse geschickt haben, bekommen in den nächsten tagen weitere infos.


----------



## Erisch2211 (3. März 2008)

joa bin auch dabei =) [email protected]


aber die e-mail addy nich miss brauchen ^^


----------



## hulkihulk (6. März 2008)

Hi Leutz, 

bin zwar hier noch unbekannt und würd mich auch nich grad als HC-Downhiller bezeichnen, aber an Trails und Fahrtechnikfissematenten, sowie Kontakt zu annern Radelfahrern immer schwer interessiert, also halts mich auf dem Laufenden: [email protected]

Gruss ...Markus


----------



## nookie#ql (13. März 2008)

hmmm gibts irgednwas neues, is ja ziehmlich still hier geworden oder hab ich was verpasst? 

gruß benny


----------



## LDK Rider (13. März 2008)

Bad N ist nicht weit.
Nehmt mich doch mal in den Verteiler auf.
schritty(a)googlemail.com  <---- das mit dem @ muss ich wohl nicht erklären.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. März 2008)

guten morgen,

an alle neugierigen: der termin für das treffen wird in den ersten beiden aprilwochen stattfinden, wann genau erfahrt ihr via mail!


----------



## nookie#ql (16. März 2008)

bitte 2te aprilwoche erste bin ich noch schön skifahren


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> an alle neugierigen: der termin für das treffen wird in den ersten beiden aprilwochen stattfinden, wann genau erfahrt ihr via mail!



Erste Sahne! Da ich wegen Abi das Trainingslager in Kroatien absagen musste, werde ich garantiert hier sein  
Hoffentlich kommen ein paar motivierte Biker, ich hätte auch nich zwei Interessierte, DU müsstest sie sogar mal oben im Wald getroffen haben, der eine ist ein Arbeitskollege von mir mit nem Giant-Hardtail. You know?  

LG euer Rennfahrer aus Friedberg


----------



## oldrizzo (19. März 2008)

hey stoner,

ja, die haben wir getroffen.... immer mitbringen.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. März 2008)

der neue newsletter ist raus... sollte er bei einem von euch nicht ankommen, sagt mir bitte bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agende (20. März 2008)

Hey ho Oldrizzo,

bin natürlich auch am start. Hast de meine Email-Adresse?
[email protected]

Hoffe, wir sehen uns mal wieder um den Witnerstein rum?

Gruß
Agende


----------



## oldrizzo (11. April 2008)

guden,

für alle, die es verpasst haben:

das teffen letzten mittwoch war ein voller erfolg. schade das einige von euch nicht dabei waren. das nächste treffen findet am 22.04. ab 19.00 uhr wieder im Teichhaus statt.

cu there!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. April 2008)

guden,

heute abend fidet um 19.00 uhr das zweite treffen bezgl. vereinsintegration statt. es wird auch konkret über projekte gesprochen werden. es würde mich freuen, das eine oder andere neue gesicht zu sehen.


----------



## fUEL (22. April 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guden,
> 
> heute abend fidet um 19.00 uhr das zweite treffen bezgl. vereinsintegration statt. es wird auch konkret über projekte gesprochen werden. es würde mich freuen, das eine oder andere neue gesicht zu sehen.


 

Hi Bernd, hab heut leider keine Zeit, aber wenn Schulterschluß zum Erfolg führt kann man sich ja nicht entziehen. Wäre also dabei wenns paßt.


Schick Dir die Daten pern pn zu.
Gruß Frank


----------



## blunabub (4. August 2008)

hallo noch wer da?
 ich bin auch dabei [email protected] danke


----------



## blunabub (4. August 2008)

gibts eigentlich auch biker aus wetzlar oder nähere umgebung ?


----------



## dennis21 (13. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
sind auch in Bad Nauheim unterwegs. Würde mich freuen auch ein paar Infos per Mail zu bekommen: [email protected]


----------



## alli333i (15. April 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> damit die Interessen des abwärtsorientierten Radsports zukünftig besser vertreten werden können und vor allem, um Interessierten eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten und Nachwuchsförderung zu betreiben, ist geplant einem in Bad Nauheim ansässigen Verein beizutreten. Mom. laufen Verhandlungen, wie die Integration der Sparte DDD (Downhill, Dirt und Dual) zu realisieren ist. Zu einigen Vertretern der Abwärtsfraktion wurden bereits Kontakte geknüpft und die Ressonanz ist durchweg positiv.
> 
> ...




sorry, aber ich habe nicht so ganz verstanden, was du von uns verlangst.....

wer soll dem verein beitreten? alle aus dem dh/fr usw. bereich???

ich steig leider durch deinen text ÜBERHAUPT nicht durch......


----------



## oldrizzo (16. April 2010)

Moin,

zunächst mal danke für Euer Interesse. Wie Ihr aber sehen könnt, ist meine Post schon ein bisschen älter. Ich schätze mal 2 Jahre...  

Der Post richtete sich an Biker aus der Wetterau, dem Verein sind wir beigetreten und inzwischen hat sich unsere Abteilung ganz gut etabliert. Einmal im Monat (an jedem ersten Mittwoch) veranstalten wir einen offenen Stammtisch im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim. Unser Hauptanliegen liegt jedoch in dem Willen, Strecken in und um Bad Nauheim einzurichten. Das ist recht mühselig, wenn man die Strecken legal betreiben möchte.... das fühlt sich hier in Bad Nauheim an, als würdest Du bei Gegenwind einen steilen Uphill hochtreten, der übersät ist von fetten Felsbrocken. Wer Bock hat uns kennenzulernen ist herzlich zum Stammtisch eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (16. April 2010)

ah ok des is dann doch etwas weit weg von mir


----------



## DeStorch (19. Juni 2011)

ohhh...bin etwas spät dran... ;-)
hoffe aber das sich bei diesem thema nichts zurück entwickelt hat. im gegenteil!
habe großes interesse an der sache und suche kontakt.
e-mail: [email protected]


----------

